
AI Creates Detailed 3D Renderings from Thousands of Tourist Photos - giuliomagnifico
https://petapixel.com/2020/08/11/this-ai-creates-detailed-3d-renderings-from-thousands-of-tourist-photos/
======
Hokusai
I have been spending some time on the Virtual Reality version of Google Earth,
and it is amazing to see the world in 3D from inside.

Here there is a video on how Google creates the 3D for Google Earth:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suo_aUTUpps](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suo_aUTUpps)

I hope to see more of this technologies as it is great to visit places without
leaving home.

